# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  wien wir kommen :P

## v1per

oiso am fr in ana wochn kamat moi mikael reek und i noch wien zum streetn

----------


## Ronsn

ooh ja.des wird lustig! 
und wir dürfen ja hoffentlich bei irgendwem von den netten wienern schlafen?

----------


## Martix

na bitte, muass des sei?

----------


## Ronsn

ja das muß sein

----------


## v1per

du bist nedmoi a wiena oiso gusch

----------


## el panecillo

genau du longenzersdorfer :P

----------


## Martix

:-p

wer weis vielleicht wohn ich bis dahin scho in wean!

----------


## el panecillo

glaubst doss wien so schnö wochst?  
oder glaubst du brauchst boid so vü plotz doss a teil vo dir noch wien rüberragt? hahaha na

----------


## v1per

hmm dann kann i aba aufs streetn in wien gern vazichtn...

----------


## Martix

ihr sats imma sovü gemein zu mir, des is nimma lustig!

----------


## v1per

wieso i pöbel ja nur rum ;-P

----------


## chilifresser

ohhooo ihr kommt anch wien :Smile: )) na shcön! aber diesmal fahrts rauf mit sieben hügelnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile: 

udn das des kalr is der martin wohnt a im ausland so wie der nizo und da matthias und hahahahaah :Smile:

----------


## Martix

na chili, ich wohn dann net in transdanubien (leider) sondern im tiefsten wien (kotz)

----------


## Chris

Was heißt "der niZo wohnt im Ausland".
Spinnst?!?

----------


## AXL

ausserdem is in transdanubien sowieso viel schöner :PPP

----------


## Pethem

3 leute bei mir pennen wurad schwer aber streeten könnt ich mit euch gehen. ich geh ja fast nur streeten daher kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. dirten könn ma auch gehen 

wenn nix zum schlafen findets muss ich euch in den keller stecken

----------


## v1per

bei dir trau i ma eh ned pennen =)

----------


## jevgeny

bei mir sind plätze frei
hab a bett frei und a doppelkautsch
das sollt passen

----------


## v1per

zur not bau mas zelt auf bei dir ;P

na i hab eh shclafsack und isomatte =)

----------


## jevgeny

ich hab gsagt ich hab betten frei 
da brauchst ka isomattn

----------


## v1per

aja stimmt

----------


## el panecillo

schlofst du daham a mit schlofsock u isomattn?

----------


## v1per

im winta fost jo

----------


## frauKorn

so wies in deim zimma ziagt is des eh ka wunda   
do namat i a die isomatten

----------


## v1per

joo du wast das jo =)

----------


## frauKorn

bitte wia san nochbarn (oda fost hoid)
i was ois

----------


## chilifresser

hahah zur not schlafst beim pagey im garten is eh schön grün :Smile:  oder in pagey seienr werkstadt min orange und min sidekick! :Smile:

----------


## v1per



----------


## M@tzki

da M@tzki kommt auch mit!!!! muss ja aufn Grex aufpassen dass er ned wieder zusammen bricht!!! hihi

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhaah pfffffffff

----------


## el panecillo

chili dampflok?

----------


## niZo

jo i denk bei mir könntn a 1, 2 schlafen, hab ja mittlerweile a scho a couch die ma ausziehen kann.
freitag abend muas i hoid auf axl maturafeier aber des wird ka problem sein, i gfrei mi scho und hoff das mei radl halbwegs fahrt dann. (und axl sein DS1 is bis dahin a sicher fertig)

mfg

----------


## babi

he aber ja kein halsweh kriegen

----------


## niZo

ihr sats so deppert! sorry, i setz mich halt ned gern mit fieber und husten un auch halsweh 4 std ins auto wo ich weiß ich kann mich ned aufs autofahren konzentrieren.

----------


## M@tzki

hättst die eh nur aufs Radlfoan und auf die abendsauferei konzentrieren müssen!!! das auto fährt eh von alleine!! *gg*

aber nächste woche werd ich auch sicher mitkommen, wenn i ned arbeiten muss!!!!

----------


## Ronsn

bett horcht si sehr gut an 
na wird sicha a gaudi.

----------


## Pethem

wo wolltsn überall hin?

----------


## jevgeny

was meinst schlafen oder fahrn??

----------


## v1per

des sag ma da ned weil wir wolln do moi gor nix planen, weil sunst kann des gar nix )

----------


## Pethem

@ grexl ich hab fahren gmeint  

@ stefan na gut aber bitte darf ich mit ? ;D

----------


## v1per

NEIN

----------


## jevgeny

kost a runde

----------


## Pethem

is gebongt 
mach ma a grillession in meinem karten  mit 3 kisten stiegl

----------


## niZo

bumm! da bin i dabei!

----------


## RideOn

hossa, stiegl???????? thomi i bin dei größter freund und fan!

----------


## v1per

da bin i a dabei da nimm i sogar a kistn mit =)

----------


## Ronsn

naja des is ja dann fast gruppenzwang..dann werd ich auch a kiste mitnehmen müßen.
@ viper: du brauchst an bus, sunst bring ma de vielen kisten ned unter

----------


## v1per

geht scho diesmoi brauch ma eh kane sessl zöt usw. mitnehma

----------


## Eisbär

wenn ihr zentral zu allen strecken sein wollen dan must ihr zu mir 
5 km bis Vösendorf 
5 km bis 7 hügel
5 km bis zu innenstaad
7 km bis Hinterbrül
2 km Traschepark
10 km Laaberg
Und ich habe lustigen drop neben meinen haus

----------


## el panecillo

oba dafia:
KEKSE UND SAFT!

----------


## Ronsn



----------


## jevgeny

dafür hab ich eine mini bar...

----------


## Joker

mini bar ?

lustiges thema, gell martix

----------


## Eisbär

ich hab eine lehern külschrank aber das kann ich schnell ändern.

----------


## jevgeny

wann kommt deine frau wieder??

----------


## Eisbär

in 3 wochen

----------


## Eisbär

Das must man die bar leher saufen.

----------


## jevgeny

was soll das heißen ?????

----------


## Eisbär



----------


## v1per

i nimm da sogar a speckbrot mit

----------


## Eisbär

Das wehre super. 
Aber mussik must meine hören.

----------


## v1per

wasn t.a.t.u. ? =P

----------


## Eisbär

Ich hase die musig in welcher irgwer was in mikro rein schreit.
nein hab was besseres.

----------


## Martix

speckbrotmusik halt

----------


## Eisbär

Ich weis nicht nach was die schmekt aber hört sich gut an.
Ich kenne nur fettesbrot.

----------


## Martix

hahahaha

----------


## el panecillo

bitte?

----------


## Martix

wos is los? warum schaust so bes?

----------


## el panecillo

wei mei spitznom jo bekannterweise "brot" is...

und:
* ICH BIN NICHT DICK!*

----------


## Eisbär

Das hab ich nicht gewust.

----------


## jevgeny

jetzt stellst dich aber in die ecke und schämst dich a runde

----------


## Eisbär

ok ok

----------


## Firefly

"brot"???
muahahaha
derf man fragn warum?

----------


## niZo

oiso a minibar hob i a, samt cocktailshaker, usw...

----------


## pagey

russ : unsre trauner freunde wollen doch streeten kommen  da sind deine locations eher ned so guat )

wenns auch dirten oder bmx bahn wollts dann mir sagen, da bin ich dabei, streeten juckt mi ned

----------


## chilifresser

pfff streitest euch halt wo wer pennt :Smile: muahahahah sehr geil!! 

@eisbär du ahts des fast überall 7km hin hahahah bis da sicher?

----------


## niZo

na will eh ned drum streitn das bei mir pennen, bin eh lieber am abend mid mein schatzi allein

----------


## jevgeny

hast du keine türen in da wohnung??

----------


## pagey

don juan's liebes tempel braucht keien türen !!

----------


## chilifresser

hahhhahahahha  don juan

----------


## jevgeny

hehe
nur hustenzuckerl

----------


## Eisbär

Ja hab genau mit den tacho gemessen

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhahh is da fad :Smile: )

----------


## Eisbär

Was ist fad?

----------


## chilifresser

maria russe ob dir fad is weilst des min tacho mißt! 

mah i wär jetzt gern irgendwo aber net hier im büro ahhh

----------


## Eisbär

ja bin halt mit rennradel rum gecrust

----------


## niZo

hab eh türen, aber leider ned verschliessbar...

----------


## jevgeny

na so org is ja auch ned
das ma sich vor gästen einsperren muss

----------


## niZo

stimmt eh, ich tu einfach zuschauerkarten verkaufen.

----------


## pagey

gibts da ein speib-sackerl dazu ?

----------


## niZo

des is sogar gratis

----------


## flo

Hee, da werd ich auch wieder mal dabei sein ... 

stress hab i dann a kan mehr und richtig dirten oder streeten - abgesehen davon, dass i eh nix mehr kann - war ich auch schon eeeeewigkeiten nicht mehr ...

a genauerer zeitpunkt und ort wär noch was feines.

laaerberg is schon ziemlich tot, da würds nur mehr einen drop geben - den da kleine sven ghupft is - , der eine herausvorderung wär. lusthaus is auch eher frusthaus; der große double is mittlerweile ein kleinerer table und der rest is ziemlich zum vergessen. es liegt üüberall mist herum, einen kleinen baum hat wer abgefackelt und ein hinicher supertoller mistral-dh-fullyrahmen liegt herum ... alles in allem ein sehr trauriger anblick. und die gelsen kommen wieder.

----------


## GO BIG

Kennt von euch jemand die Dirts in Breitenlee?
Da war glaub ich schon länger keiner mehr aber die sind noch gut erhalten.
Braucht ma nur neu shapen!

----------


## AXL

i hab jetzt ned alles glesen aba macht nix! ihr kommts wann? bin auf jeden fall dabei!

----------


## pagey

breitenlee dirts bestehen eigentlich nur aus einem double, der is dafür zieeeemlich fett, die anderen san eher a schmarrn....schade um die lusthaus trails...das hat man davon wenn den spot jeder volltrottel kennt und leut eohne respekt alles zerstören was schon vor jahren von den kalchhausers, markus und co gebaut wurde und letztes jahr noch von uns erhalten wurde....echt schade drum, war wohl die coolste location in wien !

----------


## Eisbär

Nicht so cool und alt wie die 7Hügel

----------


## pagey

nein so legendär wie 7hügel is nix anderes  aber das gelände war dort geiler. man konnte eine ganze runde fahren  grosser double-anlieger-surfhügel-six pack-double-usw..)

----------


## Eisbär

An die runde kann ich mich errinern  
die war wirklich net schlecht.

----------


## GO BIG

Ja wenn nichts gebaut wird!Letztes Jahr waren alle Sprünge schön geshaped und da waren schöne kombinationen dabei.Ich spring sowiso nix, es war nur ein Vorschlag für Euch!

----------


## Pethem

OT:

ich und der Michi (azazel hier im board) werden in den sommerferien den großen double wieder herrichten. ansonsten sind wir bei den 8 bergen zu sehen  

Thomas

----------

